# FullSail Picture Time



## Edrick (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright so I know some of you don't exactly approve of FullSail and maybe some of you do. So for your viewing pleasure later on tonight I'll be attaching some photos of the FullSail Campus. I'm heading on over there now to check it out for the first time. I'll see what I can get of the Show & Touring Production area as that's what would relate most to this. However most will be of the Film / Game Developing Areas. So for any future people who want to checkout FullSail you can see what its like.


----------



## Thefoxygranpa (Jul 1, 2008)

Sweet, I've been on the line whether or not to go down and check it out. I've heard very mixed things about this school. Looking forward to the pictures though!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 2, 2008)

evanriley said:


> Sweet, I've been on the line whether or not to go down and check it out. I've heard very mixed things about this school. Looking forward to the pictures though!



New school in Vegas: LIVE PRODUCTION INSTITUTE: Audio School, Video School, Lighting School and Stage Technologies School. They promise a better program than Full Sail including many certifications (not ETCP). Brand new, so no bonus for alumni. Just as pricey though.


----------



## Edrick (Jul 2, 2008)

I'll actually be posting them tomorrow had too much other stuff to do afterwards. I was pretty impressed I'll be getting more photos as I actually start classes. As far as any school that flat out says they promise a better program than another school I'd be a bit iffy. It's not a competition, it's a learning institute. Although it's possible FullSail has promised they're better than another place. Anywho, I'll post pictures and video tomorrow.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 2, 2008)

That LPI has one Slick website.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 2, 2008)

ruinexplorer said:


> New school in Vegas: LIVE PRODUCTION INSTITUTE: Audio School, Video School, Lighting School and Stage Technologies School. ...


HOWEVER, their TV ads are almost comical: "Stuck in a dead-end job? Join the exciting and fast-paced environment of technical production. Become a camera person, audio technician, or lighting director in just months! Call now, operators are standing by." Reminds me of ITT and DeVry, and "Learn to drive the big rigs" schools. Ever notice these commercials always air on off channels during the day, targeting the losers who should be at work?

EDIT, 09/26/08: According to this post on another forum: Tuition is $48,000 per year (*!*), and the organization appears to have issues remaining solvent and compensating its instructors.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 2, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> HOWEVER, their TV ads are almost comical: "Stuck in a dead-end job? Join the exciting and fast-paced environment of technical production. Become a camera person, audio technician, or lighting director in just months! Call now, operators are standing by." Reminds me of ITT and DeVry, and "Learn to drive the big rigs" schools. Ever notice these commercials always air on off channels during the day, targeting the losers who should be at work?



Could be worse...could be Sta...never mind.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Jul 2, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> Could be worse...could be Sta...never mind.



Grog, do you ever see those Appliance Direct commercials out of Orlando? I know I've seen them as far as Tampa and am not sure how far they span out in the other directions. Now those are funny


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 3, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> HOWEVER, their TV ads are almost comical: "Stuck in a dead-end job? Join the exciting and fast-paced environment of technical production. Become a camera person, audio technician, or lighting director in just months! Call now, operators are standing by." Reminds me of ITT and DeVry, and "Learn to drive the big rigs" schools. Ever notice these commercials always air on off channels during the day, targeting the losers who should be at work?



Man, I guess I watch the wrong stations (or not enough TV). My biggest problem is the cost of the school, 48 grand for one year. I really wonder how good of jobs the grads will get? Would you like some well lit fries with that?


----------



## mbenonis (Jul 3, 2008)

ruinexplorer said:


> Man, I guess I watch the wrong stations (or not enough TV). My biggest problem is the cost of the school, 48 grand for one year. I really wonder how good of jobs the grads will get? Would you like some well lit fries with that?



48k/yr? That's crazy! My school costs less than 1/4 that for a year (granted, in-state tuition), and it's a full-fledged university and not just a technical school. I know these schools don't get much help from their state, but surely they could find some kind of sponsorship or large donor to get the cost down a bit.


----------



## Edrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Index of /fullsail


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 3, 2008)

Good stuff Ricky, I've always wanted to know what the campus looked like.

I had a friend attend many moons ago who spoke highly of the program.


----------



## Edrick (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll get some more once I start classes I didn't have access to the different places and the Film Student we went with didn't want to get into trouble since everyone from the school is on break.


----------



## soundop (Jul 6, 2008)

lol, wow, amovie set using a theatrical flat, they have movie or 3d flats for a reason


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 8, 2008)

ruinexplorer said:


> 48 grand for one year. I really wonder how good of jobs the grads will get? Would you like some well lit fries with that?



Wow... I imagine you can get a 4 year degree across town at UNLV for less than one year... and probably get a lot farther with that degree too.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 9, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Wow... I imagine you can get a 4 year degree across town at UNLV for less than one year... and probably get a lot farther with that degree too.



I agree, which is why I wonder if these specialized programs are really worth it? However, I have heard from some employers that they aren't too crazy about some grads of UNLV, though I think that has more to do with the student than the program. IMHO, a program that runs about a year does an injustice to the student. I think the only people who benefit from these programs are the ones with prior professional experience.


----------



## Edrick (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's a video of the BackLot 


Also just a little quick fact for people saying well they charge too much or no one hires FullSail Graduates (I know it's been said before). According to SalieMae the loan company FullSail Graduates pay their loans off the quickest out of any college in the US as a whole.


----------

